# Emily's second mink



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Cant seem to find the old thread so I'll start a new one. Emily caught her second mink yesterday. Its been pretty cold here so we took pics inside. 








The thermometer read -40C this morning. That's not including the wind chill factor either. The cows were pretty happy to see the tractor bringing them a bale this morning at 6am. And tommorow is supposed to be colder.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Way to go Emily. Keep this up and you'll have a beautiful mink jacket by the end of the season.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Catch Emily-----Way to go Get another-----------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Atta Girl Emily...You'll look good in that mink coat.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great job Emily !! Can't wait to see you get more !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great to see you on here, one of the regular trappers now.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

awesome job emily. nice to have such a young skilled trapper on here!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

She's having a good time and counting all her money.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

She also was talking about coyotes. Once the weather turns around she's going to tag along on my coyote line. I'll have to bring the calf sled so she can ride


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Emily, fantastic job!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good job Emily well Done keep the pictures coming can't wait to see more!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Good job! That is one nice mink! What type of sets are you using for your mink line?


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I have some cubby boxes with 110s in them. And most are set in the entrances of holes in the river bank. I showed her what the tracks look like an whenever they went into a hole she told
Me to put the trap there.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great job Emily! Maybe you can teach the rest of us how to catch those big mink.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

What are your cubbies like? I mean is the front entrance wide open or just a small hole cut into it? Is the back closed or do you use screen? How far back do you put the trap into the box? Are you using hardwood pans on your triggers or just the bare trigger? Are you using bait or are these blind sets? Sorry about the fifty million questions, I have been seeing tracks from a big buck mink running around and I would really like to catch him! I just don't have any mink experience. The only mink I ever run across are ones that end up in rat traps.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

my boxes fit 110s, some of them have screen on the back and some fit a trap on both ends. the ones that have traps on both ends i like to put on trails. i bait with sardines, rabbits and squirrells. im going to order some mink lure just to try it out. if you follow that set of mink tracks youll see where he will run along the bank and check out every hole and nook and cranny. i like to put 110s in these spots also and blend in with grasses. youll also see where they will go into muskrat houses, thats also a good place.


----------

